# Could not resist this guy! Now I have nine. Oh dear.



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

So, I have 8 ten litre sections (2.6 US gallons) for each of my Bettas. Then I bought this little guy! Now I have 9 bettas and only 8 spaces to put them. I tried begging my dad to allow me to have one of them in the hospital tank on my desk and he said no.  Only when one of my bettas is sick I am allowed to have it in the hospital tank. So I had to divide one of my sections into two 5 litre (1.3 US gallons) and put two of my least active bettas in there. Now I feel so bad! But look at him, how could I resist?  I am definetely avoiding stores from now on. No more bettas!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Couldn't you say that he HAS to be quarantined in the desk tank


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Actually you should be quarantining him anyways, seeing as you have divided tanks. So easy for him to have picked up something at the store and spread it to the other fish.


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Tress said:


> Actually you should be quarantining him anyways, seeing as you have divided tanks. So easy for him to have picked up something at the store and spread it to the other fish.



Unfortunately I cant, my dad said he would flush them down the toilet if I have more than three tanks running (I have three tanks in a row with dividers). Dad says if the fish looks fine, then its not sick...(I know what you are thinking, try telling my dad that! Not me, I love them all soooo much and want the best for them!). I am 23 years old and he treats me like some stupid kid. I am already quarantining a betta (which my dad is not too pleased about but he understands that he is sick and it could spread to my other bettas) has two white spots on his face which I am not sure what it is yes, waiting for replies here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=477706


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

I feel your pain, iSheree. I was at the "no more bettas" point...probably 3 bettas ago. lol It's really hard to resist getting another when you find one that strikes your fancy and "speaks" to you.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Your new Betta is so pretty! I would just keep a close eye on him and use caution when going into the pet store.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Couldn't you say that he HAS to be quarantined in the desk tank





Tress said:


> Actually you should be quarantining him anyways, seeing as you have divided tanks. So easy for him to have picked up something at the store and spread it to the other fish.


Agree with this, if he's put in the same tank as the others without quarantine first, you could loose EVERYONE to a disease/parasite he may bring in. Simply tell him that, and that the desk tank occupation is only for 3-4 weeks to ensure he's healthy, then he'll be moved (by then you can mooch for another tank for Christmas and not have an issue with space from adding another divider).
Also as a side note: you should sand the edges around the drilled holes in the divider, I see a bit of plastic sticking out, betta fins can get snagged and ripped on that. Would recommend cupping one or both betta, remove divider between them, sand, rinse loose debris off, put divider back in place, and then put fish back in.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

+1 Aqua


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Agree with this, if he's put in the same tank as the others without quarantine first, you could loose EVERYONE to a disease/parasite he may bring in. Simply tell him that, and that the desk tank occupation is only for 3-4 weeks to ensure he's healthy, then he'll be moved (by then you can mooch for another tank for Christmas and not have an issue with space from adding another divider).
> Also as a side note: you should sand the edges around the drilled holes in the divider, I see a bit of plastic sticking out, betta fins can get snagged and ripped on that. Would recommend cupping one or both betta, remove divider between them, sand, rinse loose debris off, put divider back in place, and then put fish back in.


I totally agree with everything you guys are saying, but I have a very unreasonable dad who will flush them all down the toilet if I dont shut up and do what he says. Its really frustrating because I want to do what you guys say. I know I could lose my other fish.

The divider is not actually hard plastic (is like plastic cardboard). The bits you see sticking out is soft like paper, but I will remove as much as I can.  thank you.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

1.5 gallons should be fine for him, as long as you keep up on water changes. It's tough that you can't quarantine him, but that's life. I wouldn't even look at any more, though.

Honestly sounds like you need to finish up school, get work and get out. Then you can have the tanks that you will enjoy without having to worry about what parents think.


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

hrutan said:


> 1.5 gallons should be fine for him, as long as you keep up on water changes. It's tough that you can't quarantine him, but that's life. I wouldn't even look at any more, though.
> 
> Honestly sounds like you need to finish up school, get work and get out. Then you can have the tanks that you will enjoy without having to worry about what parents think.


Well he is in big divided tank that gets a weekly water change. No ammonia has been seen yet, I might be a bit too clean... And yes! I can't wait to move out. It's taking a long time because of having a partner with no job and also house prices in Australia are ridiculously high. I am working on it!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I use a 1 gal container to float in the section the fish will go in. i keep them in there with daily water changes for the next 2ish weeks.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Ah, it's understandable then. It's hard when someone in charge is not very understanding or even open to suggestions. Best thing you can do is not rock the boat till you can get your own place  

I'm rather lucky, my mother doesn't care so long as I pay for most of it and I think she enjoys them too.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Personally I'd just put him in the desk tank anyway but I wouldn't want to risk your dad actually flushing them. I'd be so mad if my mom did that.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Sheree, I don't know what your living arrangement is, but if you are paying him rent to live there, then I don't think he should be threatening to flush your fish if you have one too many. If you are taking care of them and they are not in his way, then I don't see what his argument is. 
Sorry, I just hate it when parents treat their adult children as kids. it does no one any good. Been there done that. ( I hightailed it out of the parental house at 19 and didn't look back.) Though I totally understand having to live there because of economic reasons.


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

TerriGtoo said:


> Sheree, I don't know what your living arrangement is, but if you are paying him rent to live there, then I don't think he should be threatening to flush your fish if you have one too many. If you are taking care of them and they are not in his way, then I don't see what his argument is.
> Sorry, I just hate it when parents treat their adult children as kids. it does no one any good. Been there done that. ( I hightailed it out of the parental house at 19 and didn't look back.) Though I totally understand having to live there because of economic reasons.


I totally agree with you! I hate it here and cant wait to move out with my partner and have a fish room!


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> I use a 1 gal container to float in the section the fish will go in. i keep them in there with daily water changes for the next 2ish weeks.


That is actually a great idea! I might do that.


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Tress said:


> Ah, it's understandable then. It's hard when someone in charge is not very understanding or even open to suggestions. Best thing you can do is not rock the boat till you can get your own place
> 
> I'm rather lucky, my mother doesn't care so long as I pay for most of it and I think she enjoys them too.


I pay for my own fish and completely support myself under my dad's roof. So you are very lucky! I agree, I am not going to rock the boat, thats why I will just have to risk it.  i might do what kjg1029 said and put a small container for my fish to float in inside the section he will be going in.


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

BettaStarter24 said:


> Personally I'd just put him in the desk tank anyway but I wouldn't want to risk your dad actually flushing them. I'd be so mad if my mom did that.


Well you know its really hard to make that decision. My dad will follow through anything he says he will do so I am not taking that risk.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

iSheree said:


> Well you know its really hard to make that decision. My dad will follow through anything he says he will do so I am not taking that risk.


yeah I get that. I'd be so mad if my mom flushed any of my boys. When i got dean I talked to her about it first and first thing she said was you better kill one of the others.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Its sad what parents are saying to their kids these days :/ I guess I got lucky with an old school mom. There are just things you shouldn't say to your kids. I know you guys are older/adults but still it's sad. I think they need to realize that this is a healthy hobby, would they rather you be into illegal activities?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah, my container actually sits on the bottom, so its not gonna sink


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

BettaStarter24 said:


> yeah I get that. I'd be so mad if my mom flushed any of my boys. When i got dean I talked to her about it first and first thing she said was you better kill one of the others.


Thats awful! Dean is my partners name haha. All my bettas have space names. Its amazing how much of a variety there is for naming a betta. You wouldnt normally call a dog Dean but you can pretty much call a betta anything you want. :-D


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Tress said:


> Its sad what parents are saying to their kids these days :/ I guess I got lucky with an old school mom. There are just things you shouldn't say to your kids. I know you guys are older/adults but still it's sad. I think they need to realize that this is a healthy hobby, would they rather you be into illegal activities?


Excatly! Could not have said it better!


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

iSheree said:


> Its amazing how much of a variety there is for naming a betta. You wouldnt normally call a dog Dean but you can pretty much call a betta anything you want. :-D


Haha so true. I wouldn't name a cat Aris or Lux, but I did for my betta boys  and now I need to figure out a name for my new, possibly female, young betta.


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Tress said:


> Haha so true. I wouldn't name a cat Aris or Lux, but I did for my betta boys  and now I need to figure out a name for my new, possibly female, young betta.


Since I am a fan of space I cant think of anything except maybe Aries for your new baby?


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

iSheree said:


> Since I am a fan of space I cant think of anything except maybe Aries for your new baby?


Haha a little too close to Aris  It would confusing people. "This is Aris, and this is Aries." "umm.. wait they have the same name?" "No, Aris and Aries."


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Tress said:


> Haha a little too close to Aris  It would confusing people. "This is Aris, and this is Aries." "umm.. wait they have the same name?" "No, Aris and Aries."


Haha yeah, I thought that too.  good luck choosing a name


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

iSheree said:


> Thats awful! Dean is my partners name haha. All my bettas have space names. Its amazing how much of a variety there is for naming a betta. You wouldnt normally call a dog Dean but you can pretty much call a betta anything you want. :-D


lol yeah. my bettas are starting to take on a pattern, besides Jasper and Oliver. Castiel, Dean, and Sam aka Sammy are characters from Supernatural.


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

BettaStarter24 said:


> lol yeah. my bettas are starting to take on a pattern, besides Jasper and Oliver. Castiel, Dean, and Sam aka Sammy are characters from Supernatural.


Hahah nice!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Ooh, he's pretty


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

BlueSky99 said:


> Ooh, he's pretty


Thanks! Your boy is pretty too. Don't get too hooked like me though lol.


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

that is an excellent setup, and your pics seem like you have a lot of healthy fish. while I strongly dislike how he worded it, your dad has a point; I caught the betta bug, and learned the hard way that about 3 is my healthy number of betta tanks that I can comfortably take good care of and enjoy. keep up the good work, happy fish keeping


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Cotton19 said:


> that is an excellent setup, and your pics seem like you have a lot of healthy fish. while I strongly dislike how he worded it, your dad has a point; I caught the betta bug, and learned the hard way that about 3 is my healthy number of betta tanks that I can comfortably take good care of and enjoy. keep up the good work, happy fish keeping


Thank you! Yeah, I feel that with my hospital tank running at the moment with a betta that is now fully cured of some sort of fungus (moving him back tonight) it has become more difficult to keep track of everything going on in my tanks. You are right, three is a healthy number with a hospital tank on standby.


----------

